# Possible Bill Clinton TV show names



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill Clinton's TV Talk Show...


XXX-President Bill Clinton is discussing with NBC about the possibility of hosting a daytime talk show. Possible show names are:

My Current Affair 
Sax, Lies and Videotape 
Blowin' Time with Bill 
Politically Erect 
The "Man, I'm Horny!" Show 
Whose Loin Is It, Anyway? 
Bill's Hour of Stimulating Oral Exchange 
Facial the Nation 
Will & Disgrace 
Trolling for Tuna! 
Judge Bubba 
The "Tonight's the Night" Show! 
The Left Wing 
Uncle Bill's Casting Couch 
Bill and Kathie Lee 
Cigar Talk with Bubba 
Bubba Babble 
Pardons He Wrote 
Politically Incomprehensible 
West Wing Conspiracies 
Clinton's Parade of Trailer Park Babes 
:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I can just see him on an infomercial for OxyClean stain remover. AS SEEN ON TV!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: All the names would suite him perfectly


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

He is more suited to an episode on Jerry Springer, with Monica and Hillary duking it out


----------

